# Three NATO troops killed in Afghanistan, Two incidents - 27 Jul 07



## Tow Tripod (27 Jul 2007)

http://abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/07/28/1990727.htm?section=world

NATO troops killed in Afghanistan
Posted 5 hours 0 minutes ago 

NATO says three of its soldiers and an Afghan trooper have been killed along with several insurgents in Afghanistan, while a helicopter gunship made a forced landing in a seperate incident.

The deaths among the troops from the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) bring the number of foreign troops killed in Afghanistan this year to 124.

ISAF does not release the nationalities of the soldiers killed before their native country has been notified.

An official statement from the military force said a third NATO soldier was killed in the south of the country.

A second spokesman for the troops in eastern Afghanistan said 13 ISAF soldiers were injured in addition to 24 militants who were "killed or wounded".

"Two ISAF soldiers and an Afghan army soldier have been killed, 13 ISAF soldiers and a civilian have been wounded in the operation," the spokesman said.

The force also said in a press statement that an ISAF AH-64 Apache attack helicopter made a "precautionary landing" in eastern Kunar province bordering Pakistan today.

"The helicopter is secured and the crew was safely recovered with no injuries," it said.

The helicopter carrying a two-man crew was providing support for a medical evacuation of ISAF personnel when the crew made the controlled landing after noting a possible failing engine.

"Insurgent activity was reported in the vicinity where the helicopter was supporting the medical mission," it said.

A reporter said he could see the helicopter with smoke billowing from its tail, with several medical evacuation helicopter signs flying back from the operation site, apparently evacuating casualties.

- AFP

[edit: to include date in thread topic.    MCG]

-HF


----------



## klacquement (28 Jul 2007)

Though you may not wear the same flag on your uniforms as I do, still you served your country and your mission to the end.  May you now find the peace that you fought for in life.


----------

